# Yummy ??



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Made some food tonight so this is the veg concoction before mixing it with ground chicken carcasses x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

haha loving the bowls and yummy food


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They usually have them the other way around lol x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks yummy to me, love the bowls too


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! love the bowls!!! and the food looks yumm


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Those bowls are fab!!


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

I love the fact that dogs will eat anything, that horrible brown kibble I give Tilly she absoloutly loves.

Thank god I'm not a dog 

Love your bowls by the way, where did you get them?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Bowls ... no where special .. Just Pets at Home x


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Those food bowls are great


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Karen you are clearly a fab cook, a nice even mixture, yet still distinguishable colours, very appetising - glad you didn't show us the carcasses as well xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Really dont want to offend my vegetarian or _sqeemish_ friends


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think that went down well ...


----------



## kytroutmanoh (Aug 28, 2011)

The vet had me put our cockapoo and daschund on a veggie diet for their evening meal. I make a huge stew pot of vegetables (greens/carrots/squash/sweet potato/beans/celery), put a little protein in it (meat/brown rice) and then after it's cooked and cooled into ziploc containers. The first night I tried them on it, I thought NO way will they eat this.. They love it!!! And it helped them lose weight.. that was about 18 months ago. Still eating veggies at night.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

kytroutmanoh said:


> The vet had me put our cockapoo and daschund on a veggie diet for their evening meal. I make a huge stew pot of vegetables (greens/carrots/squash/sweet potato/beans/celery), put a little protein in it (meat/brown rice) and then after it's cooked and cooled into ziploc containers. The first night I tried them on it, I thought NO way will they eat this.. They love it!!! And it helped them lose weight.. that was about 18 months ago. Still eating veggies at night.


Its surprising what they'll eat, yours sound all the healthier for it  you would nt believe that Wilf was a fussy eater... They only have that mix on the day I make it ( I tried them after Jukee Doodles showed pictures of their dogs eating the veg mix, I did nt think they would touch it without meat) then I mix it with ground chicken carcass and freeze it in portions x


----------

